# Mysterious Leak



## BrownCoatSgt (Apr 26, 2011)

In the attached picture it appears I have a leak, that is seeping up. It is not real fast, but it is noticable. I _think _it is oil, but am not 100% sure. It is not coming down from the fuel line ( I held a piece of paper under the line, it never got wet ) Has anyone seen this before?

onan P218G


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Too me...... It looks like blow by from your crank case ventilator.


----------



## BrownCoatSgt (Apr 26, 2011)

That actually makes a lot of sense to me. Am I right in assuming that would be the vertical object just aft of the carb? And, does that 'wear out' or get weak as it gets old? IE, can it be replaced to stop the leak?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On my JD 316, its rubber, and as such, it does leak a bit as the rubber has lost its elasticity. Yours appears to be metal? Hard to tell, but that's what it looks like just aft of the carb, yes. You get oil slinging around from the engine running, combined with the blow by if the engine is getting old, and there should be a screen in there, that could be getting clogged up, and the blow by is leaking around the point where it plugs into the block. You might pull it and check the screen if equiped, for obstruction. Hope this helps partner!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats what it looks like to me as well- the breather should come apart/off the block. You might also want to clean the motor of oil/grease to see if that really was the issue.


----------



## BrownCoatSgt (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all that replied. I got some tune up parts over the weekend, and cleaned up the breather, etc. I just put it back together this morning, and will see how it behaves this afternoon. I am afraid she is just getting old and may need the engine rebuilt before too much longer.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That motor will surprise you. They smoke like a son of a gun, and use oil like a big dog, but just keep on going! Mine sure has anyways! Hope it wirks for ya!


----------



## BrownCoatSgt (Apr 26, 2011)

it is a good strong motor, and some smoke I could live with. but driving down the sidewalk and leaving an oil trail, not so much.... lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup! That's a sure sign of pending disaster. Well.......Let me know how much it cost to rebuild it next month:lmao: so I have an idea how much I need to hock the house for!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you checked your valve covers? Sheet metal plates that can be seen in the photo with the bolt in the center. Cover loose and or gasket getting bad will be a source for escaping oil.

Have forgotten what the crank looks like on these engines. Is piston movement together or 180° from one another. One design causes a lot of pressure change in the crankcase while the other doesn't. By the size of the breather I suspect pistons are moving in opposite directions.

Here's a pic of the cutaway of the breather you might find.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

......................180 degrees


----------



## BrownCoatSgt (Apr 26, 2011)

correct, 180. If what I did on this round does not resolve it, I will pull the valve covers and clean, regasket them. It is kind of hard to tell what is what because the desing moves a LOT of air over the top and things just fly around.


----------

